# How do I do a Ariens compact 24 (920014) wheel upgrade?



## necbot (Jan 6, 2018)

I have an Ariens Compact 24 (920014) snowblower that I purchased in 2012. This model has 13 x 4.1-6.0 wheels and I have terrible issues with traction. I would like to upgrade the wheels to something larger and I was wondering if anyone has done this on this model of snowblower. I found these wheels on ebay and I was wondering if they would work. If these wheels won't work can anyone tell me if this upgrade is possible? Has anyone tried it? Any recommendations would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I do


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

One consideration would be if the extra width of the wheels would risk interfering with anything. 

I've never tried swapping wheels. The extra width may get you some extra traction. A larger diameter would raise the back of the machine a little, and would therefore also raise the handles. 

Have you considered putting chains on your existing wheels? That would likely help more with icy conditions, in particular, as compared with wider tires. Chains are tougher on your driveway, however.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I am currently doing the exact same thing except on a Ariens snotek 24 which is very similar to the compact, I have a set of X-Track with the 6 inch rim so the removing and mounting is going to be fun LOL, Will take some pics when I get to it but may not be for a little while as it's 8 deg out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone know if the X-Tracs are significantly better than Snow Hogs, maybe with apples-to-apples experiences on the same machine? 

I've only had Snow Hogs, but the X-Tracs do look interesting. With the flatter tread shape, vs the more-curved shape of Sno-Hogs, they should make better use of their contact patch. But swapping tires on my machine would be somewhat expensive and a hassle. I don't have the tools to remove/mount tires on wheels, so would probably have to pay someone. I wouldn't make a change just for fun. And, if needed, I'm not sure if my chains would be able to stick out above the treads of X-Tracs.


----------



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

The Ariens compact 24 tire upgrade was discussed earlier on this site. Check out this thread. 
The wheels you picked out on Ebay feature a 5/16" dowel hole instead of 1/4" so that will be an issue. Not sure if drilling out the dowel hole larger in your axle is the best idea. The wheel has a 3/4" axle hole which would allow it mount on your Ariens axle. The last issue is clearance for the tire not to rub on the body of the blower. For this most folks upgrade to the longer drive axle as mentioned in the above thread.

While you are at it make sure your Ariens compact 24 does not turn into a BBQ by checking this recall notice.


----------



## juLz (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm having the exact same problem with traction since the purchase, I hate this blower so much, always exhausted when I came back from cleaning. I was wondering whats the best option adding chain to these poor 13'' wheels or replacing it completly with new tire ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow chains will help you a lot. 
I loaded my rear tires on my john deere lawn tractor with windshield washer fluid and it made a huge difference with my junk snow blower as it was worthless with chains and 2 suitcase weights before I loaded the tires.

If you can purchase snow blower chains with the V bar links they give you tremendous traction.

If you buy V bar or link cross chains you want to have a snow chain with gross links that have 4 link gap between each cross chain.

When you install them you need to let a little are out of the tires and then take the inside chain connector and secure it on the last link to have it as tight as possible. after that you need to do the 
same thing to the outside side chain and then you can put air back in the tire to the full tire pressure as recommended on the tire sidewall. 


If I have to keep the john deere I will put the V bar chains from my old Wheel horse on it next year or this year if it really gets bad up here on my mountain.


----------



## necbot (Jan 6, 2018)

jtclays said:


> I would get the X-tracs and swap the tires to your rims.


Thanks for the Carlisle recommendation. My current tires are Polar Trac 4.10/3.5-6 tires. It specifies the rim width as 3.25 inches in kenda's spec table. I would like to upgrade to the 15 x 5.00-6 Carlisle tires. The rim width on these are 3.5 inches. Would a 1/4 inch rim width difference really matter all that much? Hopefully the Carlisle tires will fit on my existing rims.



cr4west said:


> For this most folks upgrade to the longer drive axle as mentioned in the above thread.


Oooo good catch. Just read that thread. Looks like an axle upgrade might be necessary. If I do that and then put those Carlisle tires (assuming they fit) on my existing rims I should be all set.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I'd say if you're operating the machine on icy surfaces you'd be much better off with chains and further better off using V bar chains then simply upsizing your tires. Unfortunately, V Bar chains are really expensive.

* edit to note that you didn't have XTracs. Not sure how good Xtracs are on icy surfaces compared to chains. I have XTracs but don't have enough experience with them yet to say how good they might be in getting traction on icy surfaces.


----------



## juLz (Jan 6, 2018)

cr4west said:


> The Ariens compact 24 tire upgrade was discussed earlier on this site. Check out this thread.


,
I asked OP if the result with changing wheel size helps and here's his answer.

_It helped a little but not enough that I thought it was worth the trouble.
_

So I think I will consider buying some chain, any sugestions where and what to buy ? Im located in Quebec


----------

